

Show HN: Compilify.NET - Compile C# from your browser - distilled
http://compilify.net

======
eneifert
Cool idea, this could potentially be turned in to something like this:
<http://www.learnpython.org/>

------
distilled
Hi! This is a small project I started on about a week ago to explore
Microsoft's Roslyn CTP. Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated!

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Why did you make this?

~~~
distilled
I've been very excited about Roslyn since I heard Anders Hejlsberg speak about
it at Microsoft's Build conference, but I never had a use case for it besides
the tutorials and samples included with the CTP. One of the cool things that
came with the CTP was the new C# Interactive window (a REPL environment) it
added to Visual Studio. With it, I can execute C# against my solution on the
fly. This is extremely useful for doing things like testing regexes, comparing
the results of different method overloads, or quickly testing a method I just
wrote, without requiring me to rebuild the entire project or solution.

The idea behind Compilify is to bring that same interactive environment to the
web.

------
distilled
Here's an implementation of FizzBuzz on Compilify: <http://compilify.net/3b>

